# Police Officer Springfield College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Springfield College 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/20/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Job Description:*
The Springfield College Department of Public Safety is a full-service police agency that serves the College Community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week. 
Police Officers perform a full range of police duties, which include but are not limited to: 

Prevention and detection
Arrest
Search and Seizure
Traffic enforcement
Crash investigation
Maintaining public order 
Patrols will be conducted by cruiser, foot and bicycle, of all campus areas and surrounding jurisdiction. Must be able to exercise good judgment and discretion in dealing with violators of laws and College regulations and be willing to work special assignments and be on call in time of emergency or special events. The shift will be determined by the needs of the department. 
*Position Type:* Full Time Regular

*Appointment Months Per Year:* 12 month

*Posted Date:* Dec 19, 2022

*Requirements:*
This position requires a minimum of a High School diploma or equivalent and a successful completion of an approved full-time Massachusetts Police Training Council (MPTC) police academy or Massachusetts Special State Police Academy. 
Must obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms (Class A Large Capacity) permit in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.
Must possess a Special State Police Officer (SSPO) Certification, or the ability to obtain one within 60 days.
Candidate must maintain these certifications to remain a licensed police officer. 
Must be able to read and speak English; possess a valid driver's license; and pass a background check and psychological exam.
A full motor vehicle/driving history report will be required as a part of the background check process.
Candidate's driver history must be approved by the college's vehicle insurance carrier for operation of all police or college vehicles.
Strong interpersonal and communication skills and the ability to work effectively with a wide range of constituencies in a diverse community is required.
*This position has been designated as forward facing and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 including booster on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status, or an attestation to the same effect, will be required. Individuals may seek ADA accommodations or a religious exemption, upon request with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival. 
At Springfield College, we offer competitive and generous benefit options for employees and their families.*

Tuition benefits for employees and dependents
Tuition exchange program for dependents
Generous paid time off benefits
403(b) retirement plan (TIAA) with a generous college match
Medical and dental plans
Health Reimbursement Arrangement (HRA)
Flexible Spending Accounts
Health Care, Dependent Care
Life and accident insurance plans
Long-term disability
Optional voluntary benefits
Employee Assistance Program (EAP)
Wellness benefits and programs
Free use of our state-of-the-art Wellness Center
Discounts on campus and with local businesses
_*Springfield College is committed to enhancing diversity and equity in education and employment. To that end, the College welcomes candidates from all backgrounds and lived experiences, who will contribute to a culture of inclusion and respect. For more information about Springfield College's position on diversity and inclusion, please visit our Office of Inclusion and Community Engagement.*_


----------

